# SHORT-short cut



## CoriMalte (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi everyone! Thursday I am taking Charlie in to have her luxating patella corrected in her left knee and I have a groomers appointment tomorrow to have that one last clean up prior to surgery. Normally, I keep Charlie cut in a 1"-2" puppy cut, but for this I want to have her cut SHORT (1/2"). I want to keep her comfortable and tangel-free during her recovery time and found that even her current cut mats if she can't get a bath for awhile.

The problem lies in my groomer - great as they are, they find it difficult to understand how short I want her. Normally, this would be good b/c she never comes home bald (even when I've asked for a short cool, summer cut). In this case it is not good - she won't have another chance to be cut again before her surgery. 

I tried looking through the gallery for a picture to take with me but can't find anything in the time I have (I'm at work right now.. hehe). If anyone has a picture of their malt in a super-short cut can you please post it for me? 

Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I got Paris' cut that short last year in December. I'll look and see if I can find any pictures when I get home today.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I didn't even recognize Noelle when she came running out from behind the counter at the groomer's just before her surgery ... here are a couple of photos ...

[attachment=14627:attachment]
[attachment=14628:attachment]

You know I'll be holding really good thoughts for Charlie -- I know she'll do just fine and will be back home with you in no time. Then you'll be sending me PM's saying ... "when will this end!?!?" while she's recovering.

















Kim (& Noelle)


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

[attachment=14630:attachment] Here is Lamby when I picked her up in Vermont,this is the shortest she been. I thought she looked like a puupy not 7 years old LOL


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Here is a picture of Paris. You can't really tell much, other than you could see her skin because her hair was cut so short. Excuse the quality of the picture...I took a picture of a picture.

[attachment=14662:attachment]


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

3MALTLOVES4ME What a cute picture of Lamby! You are right, she does look like a puppy!! 

How long was her hair all over- about 1/2 inch? 

Wilson goes to the groomer's next week, and we have been having issues with Molly _chewing_ on him- and making him mat, so I am considering getting him shorter than usual.


----------



## maltmyheart (Jun 27, 2006)

[attachment=14671:attachment]Here's Alex with his puppy cut.
Hope it could help and hope your baby will have a safe surgery.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

[attachment=14673:attachment]

Zoe with short hair (her facial hair is now rounder like Bella's cut)

[attachment=14672:attachment]

Bella when I had her hair cut (she is now long haired)

Good luck in finding the right cut for Charlie and I pray all goes well with her surgery!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> 3MALTLOVES4ME What a cute picture of Lamby! You are right, she does look like a puppy!!
> 
> How long was her hair all over- about 1/2 inch?
> 
> Wilson goes to the groomer's next week, and we have been having issues with Molly _chewing_ on him- and making him mat, so I am considering getting him shorter than usual.[/B]


Yes it was about that long.Robin ( cookicat) had it cut that short. I do love her when its that short ,but we are seeing how she tolerates it being longer for now.If she doesn't do well with it long we will go back to that short,it fits her well ! Like a little Lamb !


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's Cosy when she had a very short cut all over. It was about 1/2 inch.

Ears were left one length.

[attachment=14693:attachment]


----------



## CoriMalte (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks everyone! Charlie is at the groomers right now... I was able to print out some of your pictures and take them with me. I just hope they cut her short enough!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> Thanks everyone! Charlie is at the groomers right now... I was able to print out some of your pictures and take them with me. I just hope they cut her short enough![/B]


Remember ...WE want pictures !


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=273451
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah! Fair is fair!
Sure am thinking of little Charlie for tomorrow ...


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Checking for a update on little Charlie. I hope all went well today for her sugery !


----------

